# Now a Six13 owner



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm fortunate enough to have a friend who owns a road bike shop which helped me chose the exact bike that fit me personally.

I road Look, Cervelo, Cannonadale,Fuji,Scott,Felt,Ridley and a dutch bike I cant remember the name of. The choice came down to Cannondale, Ridely and the dutch bike 

The Six13 DuraAce/FSA was my favorite and what I finally decided on, my mind changed so many times but in the end I stuck with what fit me best and didnt feel the need to spend twice as much on a Euro bike that didnt ride as good for me.

I swapped out the Mavic wheels for Ritchey (Black), my bike is pretty much solid black, very stealth.

The Six13 was just as stiff as any other and fit my body the best, also looked the best to me and of course that matters a bit

The Fuji Team Issue cracked when I test road it, it cracked at the top of the tube where the seat post goes

I can rate the ones I rode, the top 3 anyway for me personally were: Cannondale, Ridley and dutch bike (Titanuim/Carbon Fiber). 

I've been test riding bikes for the past 3wks

I'll post a pic later


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

If you don't post a pic it doesn't exist I have the team1srm on order. It is scheduled to arrive mid May. I'm sooo psyched. Why did you decide to trade the ksyriums? I'm looking forward to seeing your bike, the all black sounds really nice


----------



## Marinoni Bob (Apr 19, 2006)

*Cannondale Six 13 Pro 2*

Just put in my order two days ago for a 60 cm Six 13 Pro 2 in Patriot Blue. It's going to look incredible not to mention the ride. I think it will be about 6 lbs. lighter than my custom built 1985 Marinoni. I can hardly wait


----------



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

HBPUNK said:


> I swapped out the Mavic wheels for Ritchey (Black), my bike is pretty much solid black, very stealth.



Which Ritchey wheelset did you go with?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just got the matt black Six13 frame built with Campy Record & Mavic SL and can't wait until this weekend to put in some miles.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Ritchey Protocol Wheels


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is the same color and it's the team frame.


----------



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

*nicely done!*



HBPUNK said:


> Ritchey Protocol Wheels
> 
> Very class set up/ color scheme... those wcs protocols look enticing as well; especially weighing in at 1520g for the set...let us know what you think of them after some mileage, and of course include a rant on that fine new cannondale.
> ride on,
> joe mudd


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Ritchey Protocols*

How do you like your Ritchey wheelset?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what size did you choose, and what is your height?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

very nice! although i think you should have waited for system six to come out. heard they were going to repalce the six thirteen


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

omniviper said:


> very nice! although i think you should have waited for system six to come out. heard they were going to repalce the six thirteen



He got this in April. Why wait an entire summer of riding just for next years model?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

whoops! hahah my bad. i thought it was a recent post


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

6'1 
58cm

I sold the six13 today


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

HBPUNK said:


> 6'1
> 58cm
> 
> I sold the six13 today


For what reason may I ask?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

i dont like seeing a million other Cannondales when I ride, it's almost as bad as riding a Trek

thats the only reason, I dont want to be part of the crowd, I'm odd like that I guess

the bike rode as good as any and looked probably better then any

I owned Cannondales for 15yrs, it's was time for a change


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

HB,

Which one is on your shopping list ? Colnago,Litespeed,Seven or Trek ?


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

zamboni said:


> HB,
> 
> Which one is on your shopping list ? Colnago,Litespeed,Seven or Trek ?



Trek, are you serious?!!?!? :mad2:


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Zamboni, After spending time on numerous high end bikes, I went with a Ridley and havent questioned my descision. My friend owns a road bike shop giving me access to many different brands and I took advantage

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b397/HarajukuLuvr/Disneyland151.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

I've added FSA Wheels and FSA K Wing Bars since this pic was taken

and lmao Trek, my friends wouldnt ride with me if I got one of those things


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice Ridley!

How does the ride compared to the Cannondale?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

ride is similar but the Ridley does have a bit smoother ride, probably due to being full CF.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow HBPunk that is fast Freddy frame ? Please do a write up so we can compare Ridley vs Cannondale Six13.


----------

